# Getting a 10 year old a sewing machine?



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

Recomendations needed, sewing machine and patterns, etc to include. I got my first sewing machine when I was 9 years old and loved it. I remember my Aunt got me a sewing machine that had a straight and zig zag stitch, also could do a button hole. She also so gave me some very basic patterns and cloth, thread and a pair of sissors. Well, been sewing ever since. Thanks.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

10year old girl or boy? I'll guess "girl" for the moment. 

remember to include white, black, brown thread, and bobbins. If you include some fabric, include thread to match it. hmm....patterns. I'd do leggings; simple bag perhaps? Hat and muffler would be easy and timely (made of fleece). Maybe a warm flannel nightshirt? simple of course to start with.

cloth. easy stuff to sew. cottons, fleece. nothing stretchy to start, I'd think.

hmm. maybe send along a yard of the "pillow" fabric. You know...the stuff that has a front, a back, and directions to make a simple square pillow. And a bag of stuffing. Everyone likes pillows. 

those are my only ideas...don't have kids so haven't a CLUE what they need or like, these days


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

And if you get thread, get some good thread. None of this less that $1 a spool stuff, it will just gum up the machine workings and break easily.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Depending on interest level, might consider getting one that has more stitches. I taught my daughter how to sew on my machine (plenty of stitches, attachments, zipper, button-holer...) when she was six years old. Since I homeschooled my children, I turned it into a "class," using "Sewing Machine Fun," then later, "More Sewing Machine Fun." These books were written by Nancy Smith & Lynda Milligan. I highly recommend them! Possibilities, if still around, was addressed:

8970 E Hampden Avenue
Denver CO 80231
303-740-6206 (phone)
303-220-7424 (fax)

My DD is now 21 years old, can make patterns out of newspaper, and design her own clothing. I think it sorta stuck with her?! LOL  

When I was only 5 years old, I helped my grandmother thread needles, watched her sew, and asked a lot of questions. She didn't let me use her machine, but allowed me to watch everything she did. Later, I taught myself, as my father's DH didn't know much about sewing. I didn't have a decent sewing machine...too bad as I excelled in this and really was into embroidery & crafts... I finally learned how to read & use patterns, as initially, just every project my own way. Then, began changing patterns, making them out of existing clothing, and then creating them. I taught my DD this skill


----------



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks, I saw a Brothers Sewing Machine on sale for $80.00 it has 8 stiches, a one step bottonhole and is self threading. Thought this might be a good starter machine. Something simple, but not to simple. I have 4 sewing machines and 2 from the late 1800's that I still use but all are not easy machines to use. So I'm thinking easy to use. I have have never been a clothes maker, I use my machines to do different craft projects. From leather work to doll making and everything in between. As for projects, was thinking, pj bottoms a simple skirt, or something like place matts.


Edit: Thanks Lorichristie I will check into the books.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

i am giving my dd age 8 my old sewing machine for Christmas... i am a quilter so i found her a very simple pattern made of 5inch squares, I cut the fabric and included the directions. i figure sewing lots of straight seams will get her started on her way to sewing without being overwhelming.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I can still remember my first sewing project in school....we made placemats out of burlap....had to leave a two inch hem all around, sew the square, then pull out threads...LOL....I hope she has fun....


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

If they were making them I'd recommend the Singer 5830, like this one:

http://hickory.craigslist.org/ele/1475904737.html

That was my first machine here in the States, and my daughters still use it today. I've had it 12 years now and it just keeps on going without a hassle. Has all the basic stitches, plus a few fancy stitches.

I learned to sew at 5 years old as well. My dad serviced sewing machines for a living and would sit me down to test each machine before it went out of the shop. He swore by Singers... but the older ones, before they went all plastic inside.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Placemats. That was just what I was going to suggest. Coarse, loose woven fabric 12 x 18. Straight stitch around about 1/2" from the edge and then pull the threads to fringe the edge. Very simple first project. Quick and easy. Good way to practice straight stitching and turning corners.

Joann has a line of flat-fold, home-dec fabrics. Everything from sheers to upholstery, upholstery with backing, and suedes. I always look through the section for a good quality, all cotton or a cotton blend for place mats and table cloths. 

Caution. Read the fabric content. I have found some with *olefin content*. These can be washed but cannot go in the dryer or be ironed. *Heat will melt olefin.* 

I found a nice plaid that had some olefin content. I fringed the sides. Serged the top and bottom and turned under and top stitched. Good result, Use them a lot; but they have to be *flat or line dried.* They have a bit of a woven rag rug look.

The home dec fabric is usually 54" wide. I can usually get 6 placemats out of a yard. It has been running $6 a yd. Periodically, it is 50% off. So when I find just the right fabric, I make a nice set of placemats for $3. I have these ready for gifts. I try to find a coordinating fabric suitable for napkins and either fringe finish them or serge a rolled hem. Kona cotton is a possibility for napkins. Cut 18" squares. (A yard of 45" fabric makes 4 napkins.)


----------

